# افيدوني يا اهل الخبرة



## super strong (18 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخواني يوجد بعض الكلمات المستعملة في التركيبات لا اعرف ما هي مثلا
سميسول
رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم
مع العلم اني بحثت عنهم في اكثر من موقع على الشبكة


شكرا سلف


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

السيميسول هو الاسم التجارى لشركة فرنسية لمادة نونيل فينول np9 وهى مادة سطحية غير متاينه اى نون ايونيك.
رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم او الكواتيرنارى وهى مادة ذات نشاط سطحى ايضا ولكنها متاينه وكاتيونيةاى ان النشادر عليها شحنه موجبة


----------



## 83moris (19 ديسمبر 2014)

وموجودين في شارع الجيش
سعر السيمسول حوالي 23 جم
اما التيترا امونيوك كلورايد لا اعرف سعرها
welcome back Dr Abd elkader


----------



## super strong (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا ولاكن انا في لبنان وليس مصر مشكورين


----------

